# Monchengladbach Bunker - Germany



## PaulPowers (Jul 7, 2012)

I've not been on much recently because I've been working in Germany but I'm home for the weekend so here's a little one I found.

Next to the train station in Monchengladbach is a large imposing bunker, I couldn't find a way inside but I got on top

First a pic from the train station







And now the bunker 











The gate wasn't very difficult to bypass
















Not much I know but I have bigger and better things planned for the next week


----------



## lilli (Jul 7, 2012)

I know the entrances for a bunker in the French sector is through the train station, so this is probably the same??


----------



## night crawler (Jul 7, 2012)

WW2 is it or cold war, looks and imposing piece of concrete.


----------



## Comrade (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice war relic. Good work.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 8, 2012)

It's WW2

Yeah I believe the entrance is via the station


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very interesting,heres hoping you get in.


----------



## maxmix (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that's what you call a Bunker!!, serious bit of concrete there....shame you couldn't get in, thanks anyway


----------

